# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux >  Discussions lues reviennent en non lues

## minnesota

bonjour,

Des discussions lues rapparaissent comme non lu alors qu'il n'y a pas de nouveau message.

systme au cas ou:
Windows XP/Firefox 3.5.9 / et ce alors que je n'efface pas les cookies.

----------


## BiM

Bonjour,

As-tu constat ce problme en tant identifi ou non ?

----------


## minnesota

Salut,

Quand je ne suis pas connect, c'est flagrant,  l'inverse, lorsque je le suis, a ne le fait pas toujours (mais je devrais confirmer ce point). Merci.

----------


## Jannus

> Quand je ne suis pas connect, c'est flagrant


Forcment  ::roll:: 
L'identification des discussions lues/non lues, ne peut se faire qu'en fonction du membre et donc de son identification.

----------


## minnesota

Pourtant avant il n'y avait pas ce problme.  ::D:

----------


## Jannus

N'importe quoi.
Si tu n'es pas identifi, il est impossible de savoir ce que tu as lu puisque... tu n'es pas identifi  ::aie:: 
Surveille de plus prs si tu es connect ou non et si lorsque tu es connect, tu as un problme, fais-nous signe  :;):

----------


## minnesota

Pour qu'on soit bien d'accord, lorsque je clique sur un lien de discussion dans un sous forum, un lien en gras et non visit  priori, celui-ci redevient  nouveau gras lors d'une prochaine visite, pourtant sans qu'il y ait eu de nouveaux messages dans la discussion vers laquelle il pointe. Je confirme et je rpte que a ne le faisait pas il y a quelque temps, connect ou pas. Pour moi, c'est clairement un problme de cookies. Maintenant, si a ne gne personne d'autre, tant mieux. Quoi dire de plus ?

----------


## Jannus

On a bien compris ton problme  :;): 
Par contre, j'insiste sur le fait que le traitement des discussions lues/non lues, dpend bien de l'identification du membre.

Si tu lis une discussion sans tre connect, elle ne sera pas note comme lue si tu te connectes. C'est tout  fait normal. C'est pour cela que je t'ai conseill de vrifier que tu es bien connect lorsque tu fais cette vrification.

Personnellement, je n'ai jamais eu ce problme malgr que je consulte le forum depuis plusieurs ordinateurs diffrents, avec des navigateurs diffrents et des OS diffrents. Les paramtres de scurits des navigateurs sont galement diffrents.
Ce qui ne signifie videmment pas que tu ne puisses pas avoir un problme.

----------


## minnesota

Non, en fait, c'est en tant dconnect et en restant dconnect que les liens repassent en gras. Mais bon, je n'insiste pas. Je vois aussi que pour l'occasion, vous avez gnr cette nouvelle discussion, je me permets alors de la considrer comme rsolue. Merci en tout cas pour l'attention que vous m'avez accorde.

Cordialement.

----------

